# σπολλάτη και σπολλάτι (ή σπολάτι;)



## Earion (Jan 24, 2012)

daeman said:


> Σπολλάτη


σπολάτι.


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2012)

Earion said:


> σπολάτι.



Γκούγκλης:
«σπολλάτη»: 419 ευρήματα
«σπολάτη»: 225 
«σπολλάτι»: 33 
«σπολάτι»: 159 

Βικιλεξικό: 
σπολλάτι _ουδέτερο_ → δείτε τη λέξη: σπολλάτη
*σπολλάτη* < μεσαιωνική ελληνική εἰς + πολλά + ἔτη
Επίρρημα
σπολλάτη και σπολλάτι 1. χρόνια πολλά, σαν ευχή | 2. (ειρωνικά) μπράβο σου!, συγχαρητήρια!
Ουσιαστικό
σπολλάτη και σπολλάτι _ουδέτερο_ η ανάλογη ευχή 

Λεξικό Σκαρλάτου Βυζάντιου:
*ΕΤΟΣ* (το) διεσώθη μόνον εις το «Πολλά τα έτη» ή «Πολλά τα έτη σας», το οποίον και συγκοπέν, κατήντησε όνομα ουδέτερον, το Σπολλάτη ή Σπολλάτι (ίδε την λέξιν). 
(Δεν βάζω λίνκι, γιατί μου καταστρέφει το ποστ. Στα γκουγκλοβιβλία πάντως έχει πολλές εμφανίσεις από πολύ γερές πένες η γραφή «σπολλάτη».)

ΛΚΝ:
*σπολλάτη*: [spoláti] επιφ. : (λαϊκότρ.) συνήθ. ειρωνικά, ευχαριστώ, μπράβο, πάλι καλά! 
[μσν. *σπολλάτη (πρβ. μσν. πολλάτη) < φρ. εις πολλά έτη με αποβ. του αρχικού άτ. φων. και αποφυγή της χασμ. (σύγκρ. στο, δες στο σε)]
 
ΛΝΕΓ:
*σπολλάτη* επιφών. (λαϊκ.-σπάν.) 1. (ευχετ.) να ζήσεις πολλά χρόνια: _~ αφεντικό! Ο Θεός να σ' έχει καλά!_ 2. (ειρων.) μπράβο, συγχαρητήρια: _~ φίλε μου! Τα μάθαμε τα κατορθώματα σου! _ΣΥΝ. εύγε, να μας ζήσεις.
[ΕΤΥΜ. Συνθ. εκ συναρπαγής από τη μεσν. ευχετική φρ. _είς πολλά έτη_].
 

Πέρα από τα αποπάνω, όποια γραφή του και να επικρατούσε σήμερα, στο παραπάνω ποστ «Σπολλάτη» θα το έγραφα πάλι, γιατί ήθελα να φανεί η σχέση με τα «έτη» (και η σπανιότητα της εμφάνισης του «έτους» στη δημοτική). Γι' αυτό και τώρα άφησα απέξω τον Δημητράκο ή άλλα λεξικά, και τον Βυζάντιο τον έβαλα πάλι για το «έτος». 
;) 


Να πεις σπολλάτη του ζευγά και βίβα του ρεσπέρη, που δεν οκνεύγει ολοχρονίς να καλλουργά, να σπέρνει.
 Σπολλάτη (σημ. 1), Εαρίωνα, που μ' έκαμες να ψάξω κι όλα τ' αποτελέσματα εδώ να τα στοιβάξω. :)


----------



## Earion (Jan 27, 2012)

Σου αντιγυρίζω, Δαεμάνε, την ευκή. Σπολάτι και σπολάτια (πληθυντικός)! Καλή ανάπαψη και καλό σαββατοκύριακο!


----------



## Earion (Apr 19, 2014)

Καλή ανάσταση, Δαεμάνε! Υγεία στο σώμα, στο πνεύμα, και στη διάθεση.

Πάρε κι ένα σπολλάτι που ξέρω ότι θα σου αρέσει:


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2014)

...
Σπολλάτη, Εαρίωνα, και τη δροσιά του να 'χεις!






_Before the Rain_.


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2015)

...
Έτι και έτι, εν ειρήνη του ορθογράφου δεηθώμεν:





Εν έτει (δοτ.) 2015, πολλά τα έτη (αιτ.), δέσποτα, το εξής έν: 1989. 
Αντιλαβού, σώσον, ελέησον και διαφύλαξον ημάς από πάσης κηλίδος, τη ση χάριτι.

Σκαλισμένο στην πέτρα μεν, φαίνεται πως έχουν γίνει προσπάθειες διόρθωσης δε («*αρχειερατεύοντος» λες και *ράτευε τ' αρχεία, «*μητροπολήτου» μικρή η πόλη του), αλλά το «ΕΤΗ» για δοτική μάλλον ξέφυγε. Κι είναι τόσο εύκολο στα κεφαλαία να γίνει ΕΙ το Η, μ' έναν μαρκαδόρο και μια στάλα μπλάνκο, αλλά πού να φτάσεις στο υπέρθυρο καμπαναριού στο νεκροταφείο νυχτιάτικα; 

So I'm whistling past the graveyard...

My eyes have seen the glory
of the writin' on the wall
I've come to this small town
to have myself a ball
I'm gonna switch me up a couple of 'em 
any time I can
You gotta see a dative
probably thinkin' that's the one

Εις πολλάααα έτηηηη...


----------

